
Aussies confused by science fact or fiction: survey - ashleyblackmore
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-07-17/science-literacy-falling-among-young-adults/4824232
======
kbenson
Asking how long it takes the earth to travel around the Sun is one of those
questions that often tests people's immediate question parsing abilities
rather than their actual knowledge. it's quite easy to assume it's asking
something else and immediately answer wrong. That doesn't mean they don't know
the answer, just that they answered the wrong question.

------
_jsdf
As an Australian, this is depressing but not all that much of a surprise.
However, this general lack of science knowledge may help to explain some of
the fairly ignorant but successful politics which has been happening around
climate change here.

